# [SOLVED] Yamaha RX-V595 Surround/Center Issue



## scott1988 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi, I have a customized Klipsch 5.1 home theater system connected to a RX-V595. When I have everything connected, only the Mains and the subwoofer work. The surround and center channels doesn't seem to work. I have all the speakers set to "large". I can't find the remote so I am unable to use the "TEST" button on it. 

Another problem that I have is that the sound effects are not working right. Effects like rock, sports, disco all have an echo or they have a very low sound to them. Does this indicate a problem with the 5.1 dobly digital decoder within the receiver?

The sound is coming from a Rogers HD digital cable box. On the Rogers box, I have the sound output set to "surround" and "dolby digital". Do I need some kind of audio cable to make the surrounds and center work?

Thanks for you help,
Scott


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Yamaha RX-V595 Surround/Center Issue*

One step at a time...

Make sure all cable connections are clean and tight.
All speaker wires are secure - with no frayed ends that might bridge between speaker binding posts.

How is the cable box connected to the Yamaha? It must be either an optical cable or a RCA cable from a "digital out" plug.


----------



## scott1988 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Yamaha RX-V595 Surround/Center Issue*

Thanks for your response,

Yes, the connections are all secure. The cable box is connected by analog stereo audio cables. I know analog stereo audio cables only provide L/R sound, so, does this means that I have to buy an optical cable?

The center speaker was working yesterday when I had it on the enhanced Pro Logic sound effect. The bad thing was the center speakers volume seemed louder then the mains. Also, the mains sound were very low and cut in and out at times.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Yamaha RX-V595 Surround/Center Issue*

You have to feed it a digital signal for it to decode. Your receiver has co-axial digital in (on the DVD/LD input) so just use one of your current cables. Mkae sure it comes fron the digital out of the cable box and have DVD/LD selected and you should be GTG.

If your cable box doesn't have co-ax digital out then, yes, you'll need to buy an optical cable (also known as Toslink). Don't spend a lot of money - they're all the same.


----------



## scott1988 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Yamaha RX-V595 Surround/Center Issue*

I just bought an optical cable for $16.99 (cheapest i could find) and it does work. Is it normal for the surrounds to work occasionally (i know the source has to be 5.1 also).

thanks for your help


----------



## scott1988 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Yamaha RX-V595 Surround/Center Issue*

I'm new to home theater receivers so I don't know what's right or wrong.

I've been listening to movies with sound effects settings and I've still noticed that the mains and surrounds are very faint compared to the center speaker. The center speaker is the loudest, the mains are low, and the surrounds are even lower.

By the way, here is my current setup:
Klipsch RF-82's - Mains
Klipsch RC-62 - Center
Klipsch RF-62's - Surrouds
Klipsch RW-10D - Subwoofer


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Yamaha RX-V595 Surround/Center Issue*

It could be any number of things so fixing it may take some trial and error.

The first thing I'd try is to set the V595 to auto with no special sound processing. Make sure the source has a dolby digital 5.1 audio track and let it do its thing to decode. You'll still hear most of the dialog coming from the center speaker - that's how it's supposed to work. Unhook the center speaker and you should still hear music and some dialog from the fronts. The rear speakers don't do very much and its sometimes hard to tell if they're doing anything. (This weeked while watching the NFL Playoff's there was some guy with an annoying cow bell that rang (constantly) through my right-rear surround speaker :angry:. )

Here's a LINK to your owner's manual (they want me to register to see it which I don;t care to do.) Look through it and see if there's a way to run the surround test from the front panel. Run the test and adjust the speakers accordingly. There should be a way to adjust each speaker from the unit.


----------



## scott1988 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Yamaha RX-V595 Surround/Center Issue*

Ok, thank's. 
Well it seems to be working now . For the V595, I have to have it on dobly digital effect to work. Without any effects on, the V595 acts as a 2.1 system. I can see what your saying about the rear speakers, sometimes they don't do anything.


----------

